# UFO/Alien film name...



## oceandirector (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Currently just wrote a script for a Ufo Film, and I need a name.. any ideas...
It was originally called 'The Vistors' but it has already been taken. Something on those lines though will be awesome.

Thanks a lot
Chris T X


----------



## Interference (Jun 14, 2009)

Is there a story?  Titles usually suggest themselves from the text.

Other than that, you could use _Visitors Unidentified_ or _The Visitors: Unidentified_ or something equally devastatingly clever.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Jun 14, 2009)

It is difficult not knowing the concept, but here it goes (sorry if I repeat any titles already out there):

Bad Aliens: Uninvited, The Intruders, (The) Blight, (The) Scourge.

Unknown: The Visit(ors), The Journey, Travellers, Nomads, Wayfarer.

Good Aliens: (The) Blessed, Revelation, The Greeting (Contact would have been great but already taken!)

All yours in any way you wish to use, for a mention in the credits and 1% of all Box Office,Written Merchandise, DVD sales and any other associated sales


----------



## Dave (Jun 14, 2009)

How about 'The Tourists'?

And I'll settle for 0.95%


----------



## Scifi fan (Jun 14, 2009)

Are these aliens good or bad? We'll need to know that in order to find the appropriate title.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jun 15, 2009)

Earthbound
Mission to Earth 
Unidentified


----------



## Pyan (Jun 15, 2009)

Moved to the SFF Lounge...


----------



## oceandirector (Jun 15, 2009)

The Aliens are here to invade and kill all humans, as Earth has become a new home for them... hope that helps 

Christoph x


----------



## Interference (Jun 15, 2009)

Home From Home

The Colonials


----------



## Urien (Jun 15, 2009)

The Extinction Wars

Terra-frying            (you see what I did there?)

The Omega War.

They Came and Ate Us... (thanks I think to Robert Ranking for that one...so no can use).

...And Then We Smashed Them All To Bits.

Beware of What You Wish For.


----------



## Interference (Jun 15, 2009)

I've got a log-line for you!

"They look really silly, but they're deadly as Hell!"


----------



## Vargev (Jun 15, 2009)

The scouring
Termination time.
The last farewell


----------



## AE35Unit (Jun 15, 2009)

The Last Sunset
Dust to Dust
The Earth Dies Screaming


----------



## reiver33 (Jun 21, 2009)

More Than Human (I'm sure that's already a book or film, it just seems familiar)
Death Is A Stranger (sounds a bit Film Noir though)
One Careful Owner


'The Earth Dies Screaming' is an old film, by the way...


----------



## Interference (Jun 21, 2009)

How about

_Death is an Alien_

Reiver??


----------



## reiver33 (Jun 21, 2009)

'Death is an Alien' - (a straight-to-video classic, surely?) - I think it depends on if the aliens are overt or covert; an overt, in your face, invasion and you can stress the 'alien' tag straight off. A covert 'enemy amongst us' approach and you may want to maintain some degree of mystery.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Jun 29, 2009)

So come on oceandirector, whose got the contract and the slice of the royalties! 


Oh no, I think he's cut and run with our superb ideas!


----------



## Dave (Jun 29, 2009)

oceandirector said:


> The Aliens are here to invade and kill all humans, as Earth has become a new home for them... hope that helps
> 
> Christoph x



Is it a forced Corporate relocation under threat of redundancy, or a just a brief sporting Summer Holiday away from their everyday humdrum existence?


----------



## Interference (Jun 29, 2009)

Shadow Trooper said:


> So come on oceandirector, whose got the contract and the slice of the royalties!
> 
> 
> Oh no, I think he's cut and run with our superb ideas!



Damn.  And mine were all pretty superb, all right


----------



## Xelebes (Jul 6, 2009)

Ruby Quince's Journey to the Canterbury Market.  You could make it a series!


----------

